# Diamond cut wheel faces how to protect?



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a new Merc and the faces of the wheels are diamond cut. What is the best way to protect them over the winter months? 

I understand that any diamond cut wheels are a weak link when it comes to issues. Thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ceramic, take your pick of many on the market. 

They are a pain and will fail however careful you are. One chip through the clear and little white marks will start to creep across the face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant will be going on my diamond cut wheels, just need to pull my finger out before winter arrives.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As someone on here once said - powdercoat :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, put some protection on them, clean regularly and keep an eye open for any chips - if you see any, get some lacquer over it (including slight overlap onto ‘good’ surface) and this should help prolong them...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My 3 series has diamond cut rims, and I've owned the car for almost 5 years, with no issues whatsoever. 

Now, I do run a separate set of alloys and tyres over the winter months, so they arent exposed to the worst of the elements. 

Definitely get them ceramic coated. I have used Nasiol ZR53, and it has been simply fantastic. So easy to apply, and lasts easily for 12 months. 

Also, once you have then ceramic coated, resist the temptation to use any alloy wheel cleaners. A good shampoo will clean them perfectly well. 

I've a number of chips on mine, and no whiteworm at all, eve around the centre cap where they all tend to go. 

As a general rule, the 'little and often' approach to cleaning diamond cut rims, seems to work well. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys that’s good to hear and much appreciated.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

AndyQash said:


> Wowo's Crystal Sealant will be going on my diamond cut wheels, just need to pull my finger out before winter arrives.


Me too as I first used it last winter on my BMW machined face rims and so far they have held up very well indeed. I just renewed the Wowo's in August again while on Furlough ha ha ha ha,,


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> As someone on here once said - powdercoat :thumb:


Completely agree. There have been many great advances in cars over the years, but diamond cut wheels aren't one of them. They are the spawn of Sauron.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing will protect the clear coat coming away from diamond cut finish.


----------

